# Hoping to get an older convertible - suggestions?



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

As an occasional/summer car. Max budget €5000 - hopefully less.

Image wise - nothing too lairy but a little bit of power would be good. Nothing too flashy either e.g Spyder, most Japs. Preferably a 4 seater but not essential. I'm thinking something like a BMW 320/323? Any opinions on these? 

Any late 80s/early 90s Mercs fit the bill? GTi?

An MX5 is pretty much ideal but might just regret not having the rear seat space...

Any other ideas? Normally reliability would be top of list but as this won't be used very often, not so important.


----------



## 900TS (13 May 2010)

How about a Classic Saab 900?  Should get a nice one around 1990-1993 for that money.  Comfortable, well equipped, stylish.


----------



## Welfarite (13 May 2010)

I love browsing this when I want to dream!


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

MX-5 is supposed to be great craic to drive, if its own a summer car do you really care about back seats that much? I think MX-5 is perfect for what you describe tbh


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

username123 said:


> I think MX-5 is perfect for what you describe tbh


 
It is I suppose - it's just that occasionally I might want to drive more people than just my wife.

Despite what I said, that Spider in Welfarite's link looks nice enough - only €3500 and all - but it's a bit old. Also, for that type of car, an MX-5 would be better in almost every respect I'd say.

Thanks all - hadn't really considered a Saab at all. Not sure. I have an idea it's a bit too much of a cruiser TBH.


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

Not much to look at either TBH


----------



## Vanilla (13 May 2010)

mx5 is for hairdressers.


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

Vanilla said:


> mx5 is for hairdressers.


 


Well I wouldn't exactly fit the image.

In the same way that dentists ideally shouldn't have rotten teeth.


----------



## Vanilla (13 May 2010)

I'd like a really old classic- like the yellow mercedes in Hart to Hart. That's the one I'm getting for my retirement in the south of france, someday...


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

Hi Caveat,

Coming from a very biased MX5 owner - BUY AN MX5 

Excellent motor, looks brilliant and puts a smile on your face everytime you get behind the wheel.

A few thoughts when buying. The MX5 is not a performance car as such, it is more a tourer. I rarely break speed limits, having too much fun chilling along with the wind in what little hair I have  

The engine sizes up to about 2006 were 1.6 ( 110bhp ) and 1.8 ( 140bhp ). I have had both, currently I have the 1.6 and to be honest do not find a huge amount of general driving difference in "performance" up hills or on the motorway. Personally i would plump for the 1.6 - cheaper to run fuel wise, Insurance wise and tax wise.

About Insurance - I would be careful at the moment about buying any JAP IMPORT car. Alot of insurance companies / underwriters have STOPPED insuring them OR are pricing with crazy figures, regardless of age ( I am north of 40 ). THIS IS NEW POLICIES NOW. The jap version of the MX5 is the EUNOS. You would generally know this by the square number plates at the back.

UK / Euro imports are fine insurance wise. 

If you are talking about €5000 then you might be in and around the year 2001 or before:

http://www.carzone.ie/used-cars/Mazda/MX-5?searchsource=browse

These are Mark 2's ( NB ). After 2006 the whole car changed to the Mark 3 ( NC ). Two new engines - 1.8, 2.0. The Mark 1 ( NA ) went up to 1997 or so, this was notable with its popup lights.

Being 2010 and if you could pick up a good 1990 or even a good 1989 ( first MX5 to market ) you would then have a CLASSIC, so tax and insurance would be silly money ( Classic costs ).

One thing to look out for on models between 2001 and 2004 - these models had an unofficial recall with a CLUTCH JUDDER. This typically happened in 1st and reverse. The whole car shakes on reverse or 1st on take off. Most of the MX5's with this were repaired - new ( non ford ) clutch plate and flywheel. BUT some got through the net where some dealers are saying "Ah shur thats the character of the car" - it isnt!

Do not let that put you off - its not so major as to wreck the experience of the car, just annoying. 

Check the soft top when up, look down the sides behind the seats for the drain holes, make sure they are clear.

Reliability is great, they do not go wrong generally, rust under arches main thing for older models.

As a taster, heres mine:







This is my 2003 MX5 Limited edition Nevada 1.6. Came with the hardtop. Bought from main dealer with full 1 year warranty .. 

For further advice and the like their is a great Irish MX5 Forum here:

http://www.mx5ireland.com/forum/

By the way the MX5 is the european name, the EUNOS is the jap name and the MIATA is the USA Name ..

Cheers
Bobalong


----------



## Staples (13 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> It is I suppose - it's just that occasionally I might want to drive more people than just my wife.


 
Can't you leave her at home?

Seriously, though, if it's a consideration, you're ruling out quite a lot of convertible options (MX5, Audit TT, Z3, etc).

Best bet in the circumstances might be an older BMW.


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

bobalong said:


> Hi Caveat,
> ....
> Cheers
> Bobalong




Very thorough post, good info. As an RX8 owner you almost made me want to get an MX5, almost!


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

Yeah, thanks very much bobalong - appreciate it.

Car looks good too! I love the MX-5 but am still considering a BM or old SL maybe too.

Purchase probably a few months away yet - in fact may not get Summer 10 usage.


----------



## Ancutza (13 May 2010)

The MX5 is categorically a girls car.


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

username123 said:


> Very thorough post, good info. As an RX8 owner you almost made me want to get an MX5, almost!



Hi Un123,

At one stage I was looking at the RX8 also. The Rotary Engine sort of scared me off for 4 reasons:

1. Possible whole engine rebuild at 60k miles
2. Eats petrol relatively - mid 20's??
3. Insurance high? even though it is a 1.3 Rotary, it is rated as 1.8?
4. Naturally eats oil?

Am I right on these counts? just curious about your experience, they are a real nice looking motor - suicide doors included 

Bobalong


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

Ancutza said:


> The MX5 is categorically a girls car.



Ah that old nugget again I see Ancutza ..

OK, it would seem Im a girlie boy  - Or maybe I am a girl all these years?? I find sometimes my long skirts get ruined when I close the door on them. Also dont get me started on what the low roof does to my hairdo's .. constant topic over at nuala's place for elevenzees every day ... What colour do you think I should put in my hair for the summer Ancutza?

Further proof of my girlieness? I used own two CRXes way back then .. 

However on a serious note I always liked the MX5 because of its nod to the Lotus Elan ( below ) & the great British roadsters of the 60's:






MX is a roadster with these links but with more modern engineering and reliability.

*BUT FOR THOSE like Ancutza *.. You can Man up your MX to no end. After market kit, turbo's, induction kits, skirts - in fact every bit of the car - a good example here:

_( Pic is too big width wise )_

Bobalong


----------



## Ancutza (13 May 2010)

> Further proof of my girlieness? I used own two CRXes way back then ..



No.  CRXs are acceptable chariots for lads.  MX5s are what you buy for the mistress.  Vanilla nailed it with her description of them.  Each to their own however!

To the OP you might like to look at younger Alfa Spiders.  You could get one on a 98-ish plate within your budget and they are a handsome car indeed.

Also the earlier B4 Audi is worth a look.  Better space in the back but you're going to be looking at an '95 or thereabouts. 

For a bit more chic, however, how about a circa mid 70's Karmann Beetle Convertible?  Good mechanicals. Easy to fix if it goes wrong.  Loads of parts available.


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

Ancutza said:


> No.  CRXs are acceptable chariots for lads.  MX5s are what you buy for the mistress.  Vanilla nailed it with her description of them.



Then, I bow to your absolute authority on this matter and am considering putting my girlie lady hairdresser MX up for sale, I wish I had heard from you before I bought it .. you would have put me right in my girlie ways 

Please, with your expertise in this, detail all other girlie cars to help us avoid such a threat to our masculinity in the future?

*Yes - each to their own, its great being in touch with my inner girl is a bonus ..*
Bobalong


----------



## Purple (13 May 2010)

I’ve a 2004 Audi A4 convertible (yours for €12’500). Mrs Purple used to own an MX5 but I always drove it. I agree its a bit of a girlie car (not new Mini girlie but still quite girlie) but it was the most fun car I ever drove. It’s not that fast but it is perfectly balanced and can be driven like a go-cart. No ESD or other computerised steering correction, it doesn’t need it.... I wish I still had one, and I would if it wasn’t for those pesky kids.


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

bobalong said:


> Hi Un123,
> 
> At one stage I was looking at the RX8 also. The Rotary Engine sort of scared me off for 4 reasons:
> 
> ...



1. Jury is still out on this. I have heard and know a few people who have had to do them and other that havent.
2. Yeah if even, I cant find the button to show the MPG, I think Mazda hit it on purpose! City driving only I get about 300kms to the tank, Dublin to Cork I get 440kms max.
3. I'm paying €500 at the moment, some companies dont understand the car and attempt to charge mad money.
4. Relative to a normal car it does, but 10L of oil would cover you for the year in top-ups.

They are fantastic to drive, I love getting into it each time, specially joining motorways in 2nd gear, letting it redline to 10K RPM and changing to 3rd at 115KPH, 3 more gears to go


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

Purple said:


> ... but it was the most fun car I ever drove. It’s not that fast but it is perfectly balanced and can be driven like a go-cart. No ESD or other computerised steering correction, it doesn’t need it ...



Purple,

In a nutshell you said it .. all of the above is why I own one, girlie or not what you said is what matters.

Actually a buddy of mine owns a Lotus Elise, would you believe he gets this Girlie thing thrown at him too.

Yip re VW Beetles, Mini's - they are girlie by virtue that the market for them is 99% female deliberate or otherwise. However it has always puzzled me how the Cooper S or the John Cooper Works models are girlie - they are absolute rockets. Buddy of mine owns one, they are used quiet alot for track days.

Spec: - 211bhp, 260nm torque, 0-62 in 6.5 secs - with factory turbo chargers and superchargers.

I see quiet a number of Cooper S being driven around town by girls, you know its an S with the "hole" on the front of the bonnet. Whats the point of this power while driving at 20/30mph ... the standard mini is more than enough for this!

Bobalong


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

S has a twin exhaust in the centre of back as well, as opposed to a single on the right hand side.


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

The MX-5 is not macho car. But nor is it particularly a girlie car. 

It's a *rake's* car. Especially in 'racing' green and if it's a convertible. 

I can live with that. 

(Must get myself a cravat)


----------



## Purple (13 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> The MX-5 is not macho car. But nor is it particularly a girlie car.
> 
> It's a *rake's* car. Especially in 'racing' green and if it's a convertible.
> 
> ...



"Mine" was racing green


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

Hi Caveat,

Unfortunately a Jap Import ( Quinn still insure japs though ):

[broken link removed]

But seems to be in great nick, its a 98. Racing Green with the tan hood plus wood type interior finish plus tan leather seats. Definitely a throw back to the 60's Brit roadster. Its also got all the extra chrome bits like the door sills and the mesh under the front number plate and the MX5 mats. Reasonable mileage - low 50's. €5950, I would say you could know a good few quid from that ..

And this for €4950 - [broken link removed] - Aircon, 6 speed box!

bobalong


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

Looks great!!

What's this 1.7 mullarkey though?!

Edit: Ah just look at it...perfect. 

_Just_ on the right side of tacky with the alloys/Lexus etc. Just about gets away with it.


----------



## Purple (13 May 2010)

bobalong said:


> Hi Caveat,
> 
> Unfortunately a Jap Import ( Quinn still insure japs though ):
> 
> ...



The Jap import ones are always higher spec than the Irish ones.


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

Yip - they are.

With respect to the Insurance on Jap imports - I only mentioned this because I fell foul of it with a Honda Integra recently. Just check the insurance company to be sure. I think quinn are still insuring them without any big hike. 

The six speed box didnt hit europe until the third gen MXes in 06. Having the extra gear gets better economy probably. 

I think that 1.7 was a mistake - 1.8 - so 140bhp. It does go like a whippet, nice torque for hills.

Tacky ness  - yeah but hey its all about the fun in the sun  AND that go kart fire it into country road corners and the like ...

Bobalong


----------



## BK0001 (13 May 2010)

What about an XR3i cabriolet? The original hairdressers car. 
http://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk/classic-car-page.php/carno/94338


----------



## Vanilla (13 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> It's a *rake's* car. Especially in 'racing' green and if it's a convertible.


 
Oh dear. It SO isn't. But sure if you want to fool yourself, knock yourself out. Just remember at the traffic lights, the next time a woman glances sideways at you, she's thinking- wonder if he's single, cause I've a lovely gay friend...


----------



## Ancutza (13 May 2010)

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## Boyd (13 May 2010)

ROFL Vanilla's been on the illegal legal highs!!


----------



## Caveat (14 May 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Oh dear. It SO isn't. But sure if you want to fool yourself, knock yourself out. Just remember at the traffic lights, the next time a woman glances sideways at you, she's thinking- wonder if he's single, cause I've a lovely gay friend...


 
LOL!

Well, it's a small car so I obviously have no psychological issues with 'downstairs performance' as it were, so in a way, this self assured 
sang- froid metrosexualism makes me even more manly doesn't it? 

Caveat: 1

Insecure pretend men: 0


----------



## Vanilla (14 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well, it's a small car so I obviously have no psychological issues with 'downstairs performance' as it were, so in a way, this self assured
> sang- froid metrosexualism makes me even more manly doesn't it?
> ...


 
That's actually true- there's nothing sexier, paradoxically, than a man who doesn't feel he has to prove something.  Hmmm, you win that round!


----------



## Romulan (14 May 2010)

I, eh, know someone who drives an MX5.

Great craic altogether, especially on roundabouts.

Or so I'm told.


----------



## Staples (17 May 2010)

Romulan said:


> I, eh, know someone who drives an MX5.
> 
> Great craic altogether, especially on roundabouts.


 
Your friend or the car?


----------

